
Ask HN: Cloud computing research topics from a business perspective? - b2hack
With the rise of a ubiquitous provision of computing resources over the past years, cloud computing has been established as a prominent research topic. In contrast to many other research works focused on
technical aspects of cloud computing I&#x27;m trying to find interesting research topics from a business perspective. With so many practitioners in HN what are your challenges&#x2F;suggestions?
======
tixocloud
Privacy, data governance and productivity.

As a business, if all our applications are in the cloud and we lose
connectivity, we lose a lot in terms of productivity.

If we put our data in the cloud, who governs the data when you start to
replicate it across your network? If my data goes into other countries, what
are the implications of that?

And how do I prevent myself from cloud vendor lock-in? What if we needed to
transfer our data somewhere else. Will the cloud vendor have a proprietary
data format or will we be able to extract our own data in an interchangeable
format?

~~~
b2hack
Your points are very real world and interesting tixocloud, but at this stage
I'm looking at some different options.

I've found a very interesting paper Trends in The Study of Cloud Computing:
[http://www.iiis.org/CDs2014/CD2014IMC/ICSIT_2014/PapersPdf/H...](http://www.iiis.org/CDs2014/CD2014IMC/ICSIT_2014/PapersPdf/HB406AN.pdf).
I'm looking to do some work around the following topic: Findings of an
exploratory study into the mechanisms at play when organisational processes
are modified due to the introduction of cloud computing, and the implications
such changes could represent for strategy.

I would like to have more opinions about the impact of cloud in value chain,
corporate strategy, competitive advantage, SME/large corporation digital gap
reduction. Any takers?

